# Turn on your TV



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

More frightening news, two big explosions at the marathon. Bostonians please check in.


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*I Have been watching. Are we ever safe?*
*So Sad the world has come to this.*
*Nickee**


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Very frightening. My son lives in Boston, actually, Charlestown Ma. Thankfully he is ok. I didn't know if he had gone to the marathon or not. He lives close by, and has actually run in the marathon. My heart was in my mouth until I could finally reach him by phone.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

There was also an explosion at the JFK library.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Although the commissioner said there was an explosion at the JFK library ... apparently that explosion/fire was due to a possible mechanical fire ... So, not related.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I've been watching on tv - since it happened...I just happened to catch it right after it happened. Then Stan called me....he is sitting on a plane in JFK airport - stuck. oh well...he'll get home eventually.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

It's so sad and scary what's happening in our world. Unfortunately, it doesn't seem like things will ever get better.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

it's awful, and very scary. Glad your son is ok Lynda.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Hugs and prayers to all...


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

So sad and frightening rayer: Prayers go out to those in Boston affected...could be people from all over the world involved since most injured were spectators. What a world we live in :smcry:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

We were at Wellesey College today, and returing West on the Pike at the time of the explosion, there were streams ofstate police heading east into Boston. Very scary.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

So sad


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Zoe's Mom88 said:


> It's so sad and scary what's happening in our world. Unfortunately, it doesn't seem like things will ever get better.


I feel the same way and think that the world, in general, has gone crazy!!! Sending prayers for everyone.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Talked to MaryH, she is fine. She lives in Ma, and worked today.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

When you say "what is this world coming to?" please stop and remember history. The Spanish Inquisition when thousands of people were subjected to unspeakable torture in the name of The Church. Or the witch hunts where innocent women were burned alive for mixing herbs as cures for the sick. Remember the Holocaust, the near extermination of native Americans.

Humanity _is_ evolving. The atrocities we have witnessed in our life have been committed by maniacs and evil people...not by authority. 

I'm only saying this to you, because it is my way of coping when I ask myself "what is this world coming to?"


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

Nickee in Pa*


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Jeanne and Sparkle I hope you are okay. Please let us know. Our home office is a block away but thank goodness they were closed today for the marathon.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Sylie said:


> When you say "what is this world coming to?" please stop and remember history. The Spanish Inquisition when thousands of people were subjected to unspeakable torture in the name of The Church. Or the witch hunts where innocent women were burned alive for mixing herbs as cures for the sick. Remember the Holocaust, the near extermination of native Americans.
> 
> Humanity _is_ evolving. The atrocities we have witnessed in our life have been committed by maniacs and evil people...not by authority.
> 
> I'm only saying this to you, because it is my way of coping when I ask myself "what is this world coming to?"


Yes... this is so very true.

I cope with it by reminding myself that for every evil person or act -- there are uncountable good and compassionate ones....


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

The world is a frightening place and there are evil people everywhere - I see some of the worst atrocities humans can committ in my work...by parents on there own children. I just try to focus on the good that we can choose to do in the world...otherwise I think I would seriously have PTSD from my job. Prayers for everyone in Boston....


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

We are safe and sound here in Boston. I live on the marathon route just a few blocks away from where the explosions took place. I was downtown at work when it happened but my husband was watching the marathon across the street. Very scary! I stayed at work for awhile to let things calm down and then I walked home. No way I was getting on the subway!! It was an eery walk home. Not many people out but a large police presence and tons of helicopters. I had to show ID to get on my block to go home. 

Thankfully everyone I know is safe. I just can't believe this happened. Marathon Monday is usually such a fun, carefree day in Boston. This is just so shocking.


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

The ER's in Boston are all in Internal and External disaster mode. I fear there are more dead and injured than is being reported, this is so sad :smcry::smcry:


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Glad you are safe and with Lilly and your husband


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I am seriously hoping that they will find it was a nut case looking for a place in the annals of nut cases, as opposed to international terrorists. Not that there is any bright outlook on this atrocity...I just hope it doesn't lead to war.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Heard from Jeanne (and Sparkle) and thankfully they're fine.


----------



## lols82 (Nov 13, 2012)

I was watching last night too it came across as breaking news 9 p.m. our time here, so so sad, what a world we live in. Nowhere is safe.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm glad to hear that you and your families are OK.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

This is just horrible! Breaks my heart!


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm so sad about what happened yesterday. Praying for all the families affected by this senseless act.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

So happy to hear that our forum people are all checking in safe. . . and to think that people worry about me being here? Evil knows no boundries. 
Lynda, bless your heart and so happy your son is safe---also Mary H! I had her on my heart too---thanks for letting us know. Send a hug to her from me! 
I send you all, no matter your location, a big virtual hug---not taking anything for granted and thanking God for watching over you all.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Anyone hear from Lindsay? I posted on her FB page. I'm sure she's still at home but worried about Shane. Not sure where he works though most people had yesterday off.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I just asked Laura if she's heard from her, she hasn't, she's going to see if she can get in touch with her.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I had texted Lindsay and heard back from here...they're all okay. :thumbsup:


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

You all are so awesome ... thanks to all of you who called, texted or emailed me. Today is a very somber day around here. I was at work yesterday and got word less than 10 minutes after the first explosion. It didn't really sink in as being real until I turned on my radio. A crowd gathered around my desk, we listened to live reporting but even that quickly after the explosion already we could hear the wail of sirens in the background. President Obama, Governor Patrick and others have all said "Bostonians are strong and will survive ... we stand firm and we stand together." All so true but at the end of the day we go home, crawl under the covers and cry at these senseless, horrific tragedies. The tradition of the Boston Marathon will go on but the spirit of the day will be forever changed.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

MaryH said:


> You all are so awesome ... thanks to all of you who called, texted or emailed me. Today is a very somber day around here. I was at work yesterday and got word less than 10 minutes after the first explosion. It didn't really sink in as being real until I turned on my radio. A crowd gathered around my desk, we listened to live reporting but even that quickly after the explosion already we could hear the wail of sirens in the background. President Obama, Governor Patrick and others have all said "Bostonians are strong and will survive ... we stand firm and we stand together." All so true but at the end of the day we go home, crawl under the covers and cry at these senseless, horrific tragedies. The tradition of the Boston Marathon will go on but the spirit of the day will be forever changed.


Mary, I am sorry I wasn't in touch with you ... but, please know that you were in my thoughts more than you might ever realize.:tender:


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

This is such a great group! Everyone is so concerned for those of us living in Boston, and it is so appreciated. It is nice to know how much people care about each other on this group. It is a very sad time here in Boston. And Mary H is right _"The tradition of the Boston Marathon will go on but the spirit of the day will be forever changed"._ Since I'm on maternity leave, I checked in with my office who was closed for the holiday but everyone in the office is safe and did get hurt watching the marathon. Those hurt and their families are in my prayers. Such a horrific event that will forever weigh on the city of Boston. Thank you Sue, Laura, Debbie, Bridget, and Karen for checking in with me here and on Facebook.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

MaryH said:


> You all are so awesome ... thanks to all of you who called, texted or emailed me. Today is a very somber day around here. I was at work yesterday and got word less than 10 minutes after the first explosion. It didn't really sink in as being real until I turned on my radio. A crowd gathered around my desk, we listened to live reporting but even that quickly after the explosion already we could hear the wail of sirens in the background. President Obama, Governor Patrick and others have all said "Bostonians are strong and will survive ... we stand firm and we stand together." All so true but at the end of the day we go home, crawl under the covers and cry at these senseless, horrific tragedies. The tradition of the Boston Marathon will go on but the spirit of the day will be forever changed.


Mary - it reminds me of 9/11. I cried much of the day and especially at night. And then the next day, we all did try to go on, but people had ashen looks on their faces and as i rode in a bus downtown people looked like they were in the movie "The Living Dead." All so shell shocked and deeply saddened. It also struck me that spouses were walking each other to bus stops and kissing their loved ones goodbye...a sight I'd never seen before for a city bus.
I've always thought of Boston as my second city. I have visited it for vacation and work, countless times and love it every time. The people, the look, the feel. I know you will all get through this, but never will forget it. It's just sad and tragic and my heart goes out to all those touched by it and especially those who lost loved ones and are facing a future they never expected with horrendous injuries.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I've just been kind of crippled. It hurts so much when the whole country is traumatized by the heartless, viscous act of a sick individual, or a group of sick individuals. It is hard to do, but we must focus on the outpouring of love and concern. If we want to wake up tomorrow and keep on keeping on, we must see that this despicable act is widely condemned, and love and caring do over-ride evil and hatred...or whatever motivated the twisted individual or group. They can just go to he** and we will be sad for them, but our love and compassion is with the innocents who suffered at the hands of these black, ugly souls. 

You think about the horror of those directly involved, and then think about the millions of people who are crying over this incident. Who ever did this has karma that will take one hundred or more lifetimes to pay back.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

It's such a shame that these feckers (Gaelic) just don't blow themselves up. Cowards.

I had a major panic attack while watching what happened yesterday. After speaking to Marie, I ran out to get chicken breast for my girls. I spoke to Mrs. Kelly, the PC's wife, and was hysterical talking to her as well. I haven't had this happen to me in years. I took 2 Xanax to calm down and I'm still dragging my heinie around. 

Thank you Marie, Brenda, Maggie and Jo. You girls are my heart. Sue and Linda as well. I'll be lighting candles later today for everyone. It's no secret I do not like Boston sports teams, but it's a beautiful city full of strong, resilient people. I'm heartbroken this had to happen for all of us. I keep thinking of the beautiful smiling little boy at the finish line watching and waiting for his Dad doing the race, now in Heaven. God bless us all.
Xoxoxoxoxooxoxoxo


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Marie, I have no doubt that you were thinking of and praying for all of us up this way. Sue, you summed up the atmosphere around here perfectly ... _the movie "The Living Dead." _Amidst the fear and sadness yesterday one person did manage to make me smile. Calls and texts were coming and going checking in with family and friends. As I was driving home from work a text came in asking if I was okay. It was from a New York number that was not programmed into my phone. So I laughed for a second and said the only thing I could say ... "were all fine ... who am I texting with?" Thank you, Kerry, for that moment of laughter in an otherwise grim day. :smootch:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I am so relieved to find all our SM friends here are safe and sound. 
I have said since that horror of 9/11 that this country will never be the same... and still believe that to be true in many ways. 
However, what does remain the same is the American resiliency. Yes, we may get 'bumped and bruised' but in the big picture we stand strong with each other in times of crisis. 
My heart goes out to the families directly affected by this senseless act, and can't look at that little Martin's photo holding that sign "No more hurting people" without tearing up. 
Sadly there is not enough 'security' possible to keep us all safe at all times. When these 'evildoers' set their minds to inflict harm... they will find a way. But, we can not....MUST NOT let them cripple us with fear.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I am so very glad that my SM family is safe. You've all been on my mind more than usual since Monday afternoon. My heart aches for everyone who is dealing with this tragedy and loss, including those who have to now "get back to normal" with daily life.

I have to take the train into the city (Chicago) today for work and have to admit I'm a bit more nervous than I would have been a week ago.

Much love to you all!


----------

